# أسئلة حول البراغي والصواميل !!



## hady511 (19 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم,,,

تحياتي لجميع المهندسين ....
نظرا لدراسة اود اعدادها بدراساتي العليا في الجاامعة .... وددت ان تساعدوني اخواني بالتالي :

1- ماهو الستاندر المعتمد (اسمه ورقمه) لتحديد أبعاد البراغي والصواميل .العزق. ,,, سواء كان امريكي او ألماني din
2- ماهي أشهر الدول التي تصنع ماكينات تشكيل البراغي والصواميل ولو اسماء شركات يكون أفضل !!
3- ببحثي على الانرنت وجدت ماكينات لتصنيع رؤوس البراغي واخرى لحلزنتها واخرى للبرغي نفسه ,, هنا احترت الصرااحة ,, ألا تقوم ماكينات التشكيل بصنع البرغي وحلزنته واخراجه برأس مسدس او غطس أو أو أو ......
4- كم تتراوح أسعار هذه الانواع من الماكينات ؟

أرجوا ممن لديه أي معلوماات حول هذا الموضوع /كتاب - روابط - حسابااات ..... /
افادتنا فيه وعسى ان يعم النفع للجميع ....

أخوكم
هادي


----------



## ديدين (19 يونيو 2010)

hady511 قال:


> السلام عليكم,,,


 
و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته



hady511 قال:


> 1- ماهو الستاندر المعتمد (اسمه ورقمه) لتحديد أبعاد البراغي والصواميل .العزق. ,,, سواء كان امريكي او ألماني din


 
آسف و لكن لا أدري . . .​ 


hady511 قال:


> 2- ماهي أشهر الدول التي تصنع ماكينات تشكيل البراغي والصواميل ولو اسماء شركات يكون أفضل !!


 

يوجد الكثير من الشركات الأوروبية و الأسياوية و الأمريكية و من بينها:
http://www.metall-consult.com/index.htm​ 


hady511 قال:


> 3- ببحثي على الانرنت وجدت ماكينات لتصنيع رؤوس البراغي واخرى لحلزنتها واخرى للبرغي نفسه ,, هنا احترت الصرااحة ,, ألا تقوم ماكينات التشكيل بصنع البرغي وحلزنته واخراجه برأس مسدس او غطس أو أو أو ......


 
لا يا أخي هذا غير ممكن . . .
صناعة البراغي تتم في خمسة مراحل كما يبينه الرسم التالي:







 


hady511 قال:


> 4- كم تتراوح أسعار هذه الانواع من الماكينات ؟


 
لا أدري​


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (20 يونيو 2010)

بخصوص standered الخاص بالبراغي اخي فهو 

astm A307 -A325 -- A349 


من الممكن مراجعة هذا الرابط

http://www.portlandbolt.com/technicalinformation/bolt-torque-chart.html


----------



## hady511 (23 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لكم اخواني ديدين واحمد,,,

اخي ديدين :
"يوجد الكثير من الشركات الأوروبية و الأسياوية و الأمريكية و من بينها:"
الموقع اللي حطيته هو لشركة تدرس خطوط انتااج لمعاامل وليس لتصنيع ماكينات براغي وصواميل ....
اتمنى لو عندك معلومات حول هذا الامر تفيدني,,,
وجزاك الله خيرا

أخي أحمد شاكر لك ردك القيم والرابط مفيد جدا ,,, بالنسبة للستاندرات اعتقد هي لمواد البراغي والصواميل وليس لأبعادها ..؟؟


----------



## Jamal (30 أغسطس 2010)

ما هو الفرق بين A307 , A36 Anchor bolts


----------



## abuib2003 (31 أغسطس 2010)

ياسيدي 
لايوجد ستاندر موحد للبراغي 
كل شركة او منتج يصنع البراغي اللازمة له وفق معيار خاص 
اذن لايوجد ستامر للبراغي ولكن يوجد ستاندر للمعادن التي تصنع منها البراغي وهذا مايجب الانتباه له .. 
مشكورين اتمنى ان لااكون على خطأ


----------



## د.محبس (31 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع جيد جدا---ورد جميل من الاخ ديدن


----------



## أبزينب (31 أكتوبر 2010)

jamal قال:


> ما هو الفرق بين a307 , a36 anchor bolts


anchor]هو الخابور الذي يثبت في الخرسانه لثتبيت قاعده معدنيه وغيرها أم boltهو مسمار مقلوظ لثتبيت أي معادن في بعضها والله أعلم


----------

